

Indian Village Renamed Snapdeal.com. And It’s Not A Cheap Marketing Stunt - suneliot
http://techcrunch.com/2011/06/17/indian-village-renamed-snapdeal-com-and-its-not-a-cheap-marketing-stunt/

======
peteretep
My Dad spent much of his life involved in developing-world water supplies. The
class of problems they'd come up against seem to be the prototypical
"Westerner Meets World" experiences eg: local priests convincing Brahmins that
they'd lose their caste if they drank from newly installed village taps, as
they were standing water - the result being that they'd knock the heads off
all the taps, destroying the water pressure...

~~~
digamber_kamat
Dont spend canards. Probably your dad was a missionary.

~~~
peteretep
What does any of that mean? He was a civil engineer working for DFID, then
called ODA

------
nodata
5000 USD for 15 pumps. 333 USD/235 EUR/206 GBP per pump.

That sounds reasonable. I'll put 50% of one if anyone wants to co-ordinate a
few of these?

~~~
jwn
Sounds like <http://www.charitywater.org/>.

------
hugh3
I remember the first time I looked at a map of New Mexico and saw there was a
town called _Truth or Consequences_. It sounded like the most awesome name for
an old west town ever.

I was so disappointed when I found out that it was named after a 1950s radio
game show.

------
statictype
Nitpick: The village name is "Snapdeal.com Nagar". Not just Snapdeal.com. I
guess it's the difference between 'Orange' and 'Orange County'.

~~~
digamber_kamat
Nagar is a suffix just like county.

~~~
gcb
as in... Orange County?

~~~
ujjvala
Nagar means City/Village in Hindi which originally comes from Sanskrit
"nagaram"

------
naba
I've had a chance to attend one of his guest talks and talk to him for a few
minutes after it. He came across as a very modest and smart guy. He has
graduated from Wharton, had previously launched a detergent product Dropps
which was very successful. I am not surprised that he is doing something nice.

